# Synthroid and it's side effects



## hurkulees (Oct 21, 2016)

Good Morning,

If this is the wrong area, I apologize. Please move it to where it needs to be. I will be thorough.

I am a 27 year old male, and I was diagnosed with hypo or hyperthyroidism in 2012. I received radiation iodine to kill the thyroid, and I have been on Levothyroxine ever since. My medicine had been increased to .250 mcg, but has recently been taken back down to .200. I am a Marine Corps veteran and current college student. Upon graduation I will be going into Federal Law Enforcement or into the Army Ranger program. IF I can get my issue under control.

The issue is that for almost 3 years now I have had a sweating and heat intolerance issue. The severity of my issue increases with the weather. If it is hot outside, I can walk 10 steps and start to sweat in my (brace for it) rectum area. Everyday at the gym, I can walk in and lift for merely minutes and have a sweat imprint when I stand up from a bench. I walk up the 2 flights of stairs to my apartment and the sweating begins. Its like my body temperature spikes from normal to that of a jet engine. For example, I can walk across campus on a warm day and my rectum area will be extremely sweaty, but if it is nice and cold out, I will be just fine. Its like my body temperature doesn't increase at a normal rate. The sweating is also under my armpits. So it's not just the rectum area.

The history of the sweating began during a time I was heavily drinking, and it basically came over night. I went from never having a sweat issue or heat issue to it being full force over night. I thought it was hemorrhoids due to my heavy weight lifting, so I went to multiple specialist. I have had hemorrhoid banding for an 8 week period, 2 colonoscopies, and a flex sig biopsy from multiple G.I doctors because I couldn't determine that it was only sweat.

I have recently requested to the VA to switch my levothyroxine from tablets to liquid to see if that will help, but I would prefer to try Armour Thyroid but the doctor is hesitant to use it because its inaccurate.

So my question to you fine people is, have you had or know of someone who has had an excessive sweating issue as a side effect? Also I would like to point out that my TSH levels are all fine. It's not an overdose or under-dose of levothyroxine. I apologize for the sloppiness, but I was typing fast to ensure I include all important facts.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

First, regarding your dose...WOW...250 is high. Even 200 is high. I'm assuming, based on your comments about being in the Marine Corps (thank you!) and your desire to join law enforcement that you're in pretty good shape, not very overweight. That being the case, 200 micrograms is a pretty high dose. (Then again, if you're extremely active and a fairly big guy, perhaps 200 is right for you.)

I would be interested to see some recent lab results such as Free T4, Free T3, and TSH, along with your lab's ranges for those tests. I have to wonder, based on your heat intolerance, if you were hyper or borderline hyper on that high of a replacement dose, especially if some of your thyroid gland was still working.

In addition to the Levothyroxine/Synthroid, are you taking any other supplements?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for your service!

I'll echo Octavia and say that recent labs would be really helpful.

With that said, I swear like a maniac. I lived in South Carolina for seven years and it's a family joke now that my husband almost didn't pursue a relationship because I was so sweaty that my feet smelled awful. Our move to Upstate NY has certainly helped!

I've read a few things over the years that abnormal sweating is common with thyroid disorders. It's not something I've seen regularly so I don't know if it's commonly accepted as a thyroid "thing." But I have a feeling it's not related to Synthroid specifically. (Sorry!)


----------



## hurkulees (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes you're right, I am 6'3'', 215lbs, around 11% body fat, and train daily. Even with this sweat issue, there are only 2 people who know I suffer from it due to me just adapting and dealing with it. My live-in girlfriend of two years doesn't even know because I keep it under wraps. I was actually stationed in South Carolina and worked my tail off in that humid sun every day, and people would joke that I didn't work all day due to my lack of sweating. Ironic that now I have it more severe than anyone I know.

I had labs done last week and the nurse called yesterday telling me it was too high and that she had reordered 200 mcg, but this issue was going on back when I was at 75 mcg so I am certain that has no effect on it. I will not be able to get them until Monday when the VA opens back up so that'll have to wait. Thank you both for your comments.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Also I would like to point out that my TSH levels are all fine.


TSH is not enough to figure your dosing on.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 are best.

Also - keep track of when you lab in relation wo when you take your levothyroxine.

Do you take any supplements?


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Hurkulees - love your username, btw

The official word for what you describe is "hyperhidrosis". Excessive sweating is usually in the armpits, on the hands and feet and in the groin area. Does that describe you? This article talks about it a little bit, says it can be caused by something serious or harmless, could be hormonal or thyroid related, or could be simply genetic.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/493040-will-vitamin-b-help-reduce-sweating/

It says:

" The sweat glands are activated by the sympathetic nervous system during times of stress by means of a chemical signal. Hyperhidrosis sufferers are particularly sensitive to these signals, causing them to produce a great deal more sweat than the average person would under similar conditions."

And :

" Low levels of B-complex vitamins can affect the body's stress response system, causing oversensitivity to tense or fearful situations. Since excessive sweating is triggered by an overreaction of the sympathetic nervous system to stress, ensuring proper nutritional support is provided to that system by increasing your intake of foods rich in B-vitamins may help reduce or control its symptoms."

If this all began during a time when you were drinking a lot of alcohol, which depletes b-vitamins, maybe it has something to do with that, but either way, if you sweat a lot then you lose a lot of water soluble vitamins, so you need more than other people.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I too have excess sweating. 
Uncontrollably.
It's been going on for awhile but increased with thyroid issues.
It's embarrassing. 
It increased below when I tried the armpit deodorant that is suppose to take away sweating. Well it seemed I just started sweating everywhere else.
Goldbond is my friend. I have the little travel sizes I take with me.
I do a morning boot camp and wear long pantyliners to absorb the sweat. We are in close quarters and we sometimes jump over each other bodies while planking etc and the liners seem to do the trick. 
You may want to be careful about any supplements or pre-workouts. I'm sure you've already observed that route.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW! We certainly continue to be alike and different.

I barely perspire and if I do , on top of my hands or behind my neck.

((hugs))


----------

